# Changing Broadband Provider?



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, we live in the Malaga area and have had Broadband (fibre optic) with Movistar for about 4 years. They seem to be pretty expensive but I'm wondering a couple of things:-

a) is it easy to change suppliers without too much disruption?

and

b) has anyone moved from Movistar to another supplier and found them cheaper?

We get our landline and 2 mobiles as well through our present deal with Movistar and would want any new company to supply the same.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

nickb1


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Have a look at Avatel....we pay 34 euros a month for high speed fibre + landline + lots of British TV channels, some with HD.

Not sure whether they install where you are, but have a look. They also have good customer service that speak perfect English.

Fibra - Avatel EN


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We moved from Movistar to Jazztel, no problem. The router came by courier and it was really easy to configure. Saved us about €20 a month.

I can't remember whether Jazztel cancelled our direct debit with Movistar forces or whether we did it ourselves but it wasn't a problem.

We got marketing calls from Movistar for about a month afterwards offering us a cheaper package, but eventually they gave up. However if you tell them you have found a cheaper package and are about to leave, they might lower the price for you. If you go go down that road, make sure it's permanent.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have changed supplier a couple of times. Each time the new provider cancelled the existing contract,

At present I have, and am satisfied, with Onsicom. I pay 35 euros p.m. including IVA for the line, free fixed line calls within Spain, 100 mg fibre, I get 90+ 24/7


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Jazztel aren´t bad - I have my mobile with them, but it´s difficult to speak to anyone in English when things go wrong. Sometimes things can get very technical as well - which is when you need a high level of Spanish.

Movistar are a bunch of crooks as far as I´m concerned - even though they own most of the infrastructure. Cancelling with them can be a nightmare, and some of their late payment charges are obscene. 

Vodaphone have some good deals as well, but I really must recommend Avatel, as their customer support is great. The free British TV was a welcome bonus as well. No more mucking around with firesticks and laptops.


----------



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Many thanks for the info, will contact Avatel.


----------



## nickb1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Am I right in thinking Avatel only operate on the Costa del Sol?


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone care to recommend similar for Valencia? Not interested in mobile or landline add-ons, nor TV. Just fibre b/band. Currently paying €45 p.m. to Masmovil

I am in the city centre, so fibre is readily available - although the Orange sales person denied this, despite me watching a techie instal a fibre box, complete with Orange signage, on the wall of the next door building! When my gestora told the Orange person this, the Orange person put the phone down! Orange is pants, in spades.

I'm with Masmovil. I get supersonic speed, probably far faster than I need, tho' I have yet to rig my TV and try out my guitar tutor's online lessons. The progress bar for app updates on my mobile does not progress from left to right. It just goes to a solid green line, instanter.

But I think I'm paying roo much.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I signed up with Masmovil when I bought my apartment in El Campello. I signed up for their basic package which, for ADSL / 50Gb fibre plus landline with free calls in Spain (and very cheap calls from Spain to UK), costs 30.00 € per month. Their website is in ES/EN and they do have an English language phone line. They appear to have local shops in many towns also. I signed up in January and have had no issues. The local MasMovil shop was very helpful in setting up my account and looking after the router until I could pick it up.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

tmarshall57 said:


> I signed up with Masmovil when I bought my apartment in El Campello. I signed up for their basic package which, for ADSL / 50Gb fibre plus landline with free calls in Spain (and very cheap calls from Spain to UK), costs 30.00 € per month. Their website is in ES/EN and they do have an English language phone line. They appear to have local shops in many towns also. I signed up in January and have had no issues. The local MasMovil shop was very helpful in setting up my account and looking after the router until I could pick it up.


My experience with Masmovil was very good. The deal was done in one phone call and the guys were round on day 3 to rig the hardware. Can't fault it. 

But will I be OK with 50Mb/s? One gets far, far less than the optimum speeds these packages tout. My current contract is for 300Mb/s. In the room where the router is, on 5G I get a lightning 118Mb/s. 2G comes in at a modest 20-odd Mb/s: both way below the advertised maxima.

Of course, these maxima are under ideal conditions, with nobody else on line using bandwidth. But 15€ p.m. is a saving I would be very glad to make.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

chrisnation said:


> My experience with Masmovil was very good. The deal was done in one phone call and the guys were round on day 3 to rig the hardware. Can't fault it.
> 
> But will I be OK with 50Mb/s? One gets far, far less than the optimum speeds these packages tout. My current contract is for 300Mb/s. In the room where the router is, on 5G I get a lightning 118Mb/s. 2G comes in at a modest 20-odd Mb/s: both way below the advertised maxima.
> 
> Of course, these maxima are under ideal conditions, with nobody else on line using bandwidth. But 15€ p.m. is a saving I would be very glad to make.


My Masmovil provision is ADSL not fibre so is around 15Mb/s. In the UK I have 52Mb/S.

I find the 15Mb/s from Masmovil perfect for what I want: email, web browsing and some You Tube streaming on the TV. Occasional large downloads will obviously take longer. I've never used 300Mb/s but based on current experiences I don't feel I need it either.


----------

